# TACP Awarded Silver Star



## CDG (Oct 15, 2016)

Well done Brother.  I had heard there was a TACP involved in a water rescue, not something we're generally known for, but I didn't know the details.  

Airman to receive Silver Star for watery heroism, battlefield bravery in Afghanistan


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Well done, Airman. Congratulations!!


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 15, 2016)

Great job!!  Well deserved!


----------



## DocIllinois (Oct 15, 2016)

Great work, Airman.  Definitely well deserved.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 15, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## Johca (Oct 15, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 15, 2016)

Bravo Zulu


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 16, 2016)

Outfuckingstanding!


----------

